
Did we learn the right things from Steve Jobs? - ingve
https://medium.com/@bellmar/did-we-learn-the-right-things-from-steve-jobs-7f319c0e786
======
bionsystem
You know what I learned with Jobs ?

It is that if you are very lucky, you don't have to take feedback from anyone
or anything. You can just roll your dice over and over again, and it will turn
out great for you. Good and bad decisions will both get rewarded, and will
snowball one after another to a great success story. In such conditions, why
be humble, why listen to others ? You're the man, after all.

Until your luck runs out, and you get really unlucky one day. That time, all
the feedback you never took will turn against you. You won't be able to make a
right decision, despite everyone advising you the obvious. For example, you
may get cancer, and everyone will tell you that you should get treatment, but
instead you won't and you will die.

------
some_account
It's not enough to work your ass off.

On order to be as successful as Steve Jobs, you need charisma so other people
will help you make your vision become reality without questioning it and
trying to influence it or change it.

Decisions by democracy or majority are rarely the best, even though I know
it's against what we are being told.

Steve Jobs basically invented how to do good tech presentations on his own. He
managed to make the non technical public become excited by new phones and
computers.

------
eevilspock
The story of Steve Jobs is also the story of capitalism.

The way Wozniak did the Atari work but Jobs pocketed the lion's share of the
profit.

"And yet one cannot deny the significance of Steve Jobs’s contribution to
society either. The man is a challenge to curate. So much about him is
selfish, abusive, and cruel."

"When people like Steve Jobs rise to prominence, we’re encouraged to overlook
distasteful elements of their personalities. We construct narratives around
how they accomplished what they accomplished that filter out all that
troubling stuff"

People who defend capitalism are always giving it credit for all the advances
and wealth we have in the modern world, constructing similar narratives,
filtering out the ugly stuff.

So it is fitting that the company that he founded is now #1 in market
capitalization, or should we say, #1 in capitalizing?

------
pedalpete
I'm no fan of Steve Jobs, but to say "Steve Jobs wasn’t a genius. He wasn’t
even very smart." gave me pause. Could that really be true?

Now, obviously it isn't true, but, perhaps we are praising the wrong thing. If
he wasn't a genius or wasn't even very smart, I don't think anybody would deny
he worked his ass off. That's even more satisfying, I'm maybe even starting to
like the guy...

------
cntlzw
"I knew he was abusive and manipulative with his staff. I knew he was an
asshole." So what? Pretty common in every corporate ladder. Pretty human
actually.

Jobs wasn't a genius, but a great entrepreneur. He was fired at Apple, founded
NEXT, that was bought again from the Apple. And Pixar pretty much looks like a
side project from Jobs.

Takes a lot of discipline and sacrifices to be that guy. Not many want or can
be that kind of person.

